# 3 Killed in Fla. High-Rise Collapse



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

Read Here:
3 killed in high-rise collapse


----------



## ron schenker (Dec 11, 2005)

Whenever I hear about tragedies like that it helps me to appreciate all the good things in life that I sometimes take for granted...health, family, happiness, friends:notworthy


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

That was close! My bro-in-law's co. is called Engle Construction Co. in Ft. Laud. and he's doing a lot of work in the Miami area. He's never heard of the company.


----------



## Orlando IR (May 10, 2006)

One of our form guys knows one of the guys that died, really sad...:sad:


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

Damn, so what happened actually?

Did he give you any details?


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

A guess: the deck forms collapsed, the guys fell into the mess and the ongoing deck pour quickly drained to the point of collapse. That's harsh.


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

PipeGuy said:


> A guess: the deck forms collapsed, the guys fell into the mess and the ongoing deck pour quickly drained to the point of collapse. That's harsh.


I read that but you never can trust the media, they exaggerate a lot.

But I guess in this case, they didnt.

I agree, that is pretty harsh.


----------

